# Netgear a6100 wifi usb adapter drivers



## noahbar (Jun 7, 2022)

I am trying to use a usb dongle with freebsd on my rpi4. In the manual of the dongle, i see that they have drivers listed but its for windows.
https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=usb:0846-9052 This says it is supported but what does that mean exactly.... does that mean i need to load the drivers or are they ready for me to use? The link does not seem to give me any information about the drivers themselves. I AM *ASSUMING* that i need the drivers since i cant get a valid link when i run service netif restart or dhclient wlan0 despite the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf being setup carefully as well as the /etc/rc.conf. I have tried changing usb ports as well as rebooting and restarting with service netif restart. As tagged, i am running on freebsd13


----------



## SirDice (Jun 7, 2022)

noahbar said:


> The link does not seem to give me any information about the drivers themselves.


It does. It's rtwn(4).


----------



## noahbar (Jun 7, 2022)

I actually just found this right after I posted the question, I followed the instructions on that page and put the lines in loader.conf. I also think I need to do the instructions listed on this manpage, rtwn_usb(4) & this manpage rtwnfw(3) ..... After doing these I should be able to use my dongle


----------

